# Situation that might cause a breakup



## katrina09 (Aug 29, 2011)

this is a situation me and my boyfriend are going through: we've been together off and on since march 2010. i got pregnant by another guy while we were broken up and just had the baby. i'm in the navy and i don't think it's for me. i live in virginia with my boyfriend and i would like to get out on a hardship discharge, due to having my son. i served 2 years in the navy and i'm not entitled to the G.I. bill, unless i stay in for one more year. i wanna move back to illinois to go to school using the grant offered from illinois for military since i will not be able to use the G.I. bill. but my boyfriend would rather me stay in for one more year to get the G.I. bill. the problem with that is, if i don't get out now, i won't be able to get out for another 4 years. he doesn't want to live in illinois at all. but he's been by my side the whole time.

any suggestions, referrals, or guidance in this situation?

please view from both sides. no biased replies please.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Worl damn hard to keep any guy who was willing to stay with you through pregnancy with another guys kid and who is willing to stay with you still 

99.9% of men would have walked the moment they found out about the other mans kid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Katrina,

I hope you will forgive my bluntness, but you seem to have some maturity issues. You make heavy life decisions and soon either regret them or second-guess them. Your problem is not one of geography or pleasing any particular guy. Your problem is that you need to make your own decision and then have the will to see your decision through. In the grand scheme of your lifetime, 4 years isn't that long and one can go to college in Illinois as easily as Virginia. Matter-of-fact, you can go to college right now. Use your tuition assistance while you're still on active duty and save your GI bill for an advanced degree. I have two bachelor degrees and a Masters and I haven't touched my GI bill. You and your baby have free medical and dental. You can retire in 18 years. No civilian gig will do that for you.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I have to agree. 'Not for me' is the talk of a 16 year old. And you have a man willing to accept you and your son by another man - a rarety, for sure - who wants you to stay in Virginia, and you're just going to up and leave and move to Illinois regardless of what he wants?

You have a son now; you don't get to be selfish any more. Your decisions should be based on what's best for your son, and what's best for your son is for you to make smart employment/education decisions. And they should also be based on what your potential husband wants, since your son has a tenfold better chance of growing up well adjusted and happy (and not into drugs, gangs, whatever) if he has a dad in the picture. You're an adult now; you can't just make decisions based on what makes YOU happy any more.

I'm confused, though - you said you can get the GI bill if you stay in one more year; but then you say if you stay in for it, you can't get out for 4 years - which is it? It can't be both.


----------

